# Sunsail Tampa Bay



## coughlin (Jun 11, 2002)

I just returned from a 7-day bareboat out of St. Petersburg Florida with Sunsail. I just wanted to let everyone know that if you are looking for an excellent company and boat to go here. The boats are loaded with everything and the maintenance is impecable. We had one small incident and the crew was all over it, minor. I was truely impressed with the condition of these boats for the price I paid. I have chartered with all the large companies and smaller ones down from NY to Grenda and the boats with Sunsail Tampa Bay were far greater.
The area surprised my husband and I we found parts very quaint and peaceful, some of the beaches were lovely. Just wanted to give them a plug for the genuine service.


----------

